# Sous Vide



## innkeeper215 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello:

I was wondering if anyone has tried this product. It sounds too good to be true and the price is great too.

Thanks.

http://www.aquachef.com/index.php


----------



## fish boy (Aug 31, 2011)

My father has always said,"it if seems too good to be true, it probably is."   99% of the time he's been right.

I made my own water bath cooker and it works beautifully, plus it's larger than the one you linked to so you can actually cook more than 1 small salmon fillet at a time.

Target:  large Sunbeam 7.5 qt. crock pot (the oval one with MANUAL dial control, the digital control won't work with this setup.)  $37.99

Electronics supply:  (I can find the link and model for you if you need it)  $70.00 digital thermo-coupler sensitive to 1/10 of one degree.  This regulates the heating element in the crock pot.

Vacuum sealer:  price varies I have had a FoodSaver vacuum sealer for ten years but you can pick up a Ziploc manual pump and bag kit for a few bucks at the supermarket.

It works like a charm, and it cost under $150.00

Added benefit:  The crock pot is great for chili, ribs and braises.

Matt B


----------



## innkeeper215 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Fishboy.  Can you send me the model number?


----------



## neptune (Oct 19, 2011)

OK, I haven't_ PERSONALLY _tried the $21.90 beer cooler sous vide, but Kenji Lopez is a very smart guy.

Read about the method on Serious Eats: http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/04/...er-cooler-the-worlds-best-sous-vide-hack.html


----------



## fish boy (Aug 31, 2011)

OK Innkeeper, here's the info.

http://www.dwyer-inst.com/Product/T...Switches/DigitalPanelMount/SeriesTCS/Ordering

Model TCS 4010 temperature control (it's small, about 2" x 4")

Model TCS-J probe (thermometer, to be submersed inn the water bath)

a short heavy duty extension cord (like for an air conditioner) -any hardware store

If you are not handy with electrical wiring, you might not want to go this route. But if you are it is a very accurate controller for turning the power to the crock pot on and off. As I said, you have to buy a crock pot with a manual dial....off - low - high. It will not work with the digital controls on some crock pots.

I won't go into detail here about the wiring and hook up. If you think this set up will work for you, send me a PM and I'll spell it out. It's not difficult.

Fish Boy


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Another option: (What I have, from ebay)

1. Aquarium temperature controller, with sensor, $20.00

2. Aquarium pump $12.00.

3. Immersion heater (2,000 watts 220 vac running on 110vac = 500 watts) $10.00

4. Beer cooler, or any container big enough for your food.

Start cooking.

dcarch


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Very interesting post... I'm just getting into this sous vide thing and my first water oven along with all the required stuff is on the my way /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif too bad that I didn't have this info before to start experimenting in advance, but for sure I'll give a try to this affordable set-up.


----------



## jestic emily (Nov 21, 2011)

If you want some inspiration for your experiments, you should check out Chef Keller's 'Under Pressure/Sous Vide' recipe book - straight from his kitchen, the pictures are worth the cost alone!

Talk about whetting the appetite!


----------



## innkeeper215 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Help anyone???*

*I've tried everything trying to hook this up right. The Temperature Control finally seemed to be working since the temp was rising in the display, but the water temperature just wasn't increasing. I hooked it up following Jeff Potter's directions in "Cooking for Geeks." Still, I am frustrated. I would greatly appreciate any suggestions that anyone might have. I have the EXACT parts that Potter recommends, but still, no go. Pity, really. *

*Thank you in advance for responding.*


----------



## fish boy (Aug 31, 2011)

Is your Crock Pot set to the High temperature setting? Is the water warming up at _all_? If you place your hand on the outside of the cooker BEFORE you turn it on, and then turn it on, does the metal get hot?? BE CAREFUL and don't burn yourself. The exterior of the Crock Pot can get VERY hot.

If it is turning on, you might have the temp controller set to turn on and off within only a few degrees of each other _OR_ perhaps the low setting is too low and its turning off before it reaches temp. ??

Don't start with cold water. I fill the cooker with hot tap water. (don't boil the water, too hot) My tap water is set to heat to about 120 degrees tops. Starting with 120 degree water and then turning the cooker on would make a huge difference in water heating time.

MB


----------

